# MIDI Controller for Spitfire BBC SO, Bechstein Digital Grand & Logic Sampler Instruments



## Rory (Jun 18, 2020)

Because I play an acoustic piano, I'm inclined toward a Kawai VPC1 plus an additional device or devices for the MIDI control functions that the VPC1 lacks.

I'm wondering what comes closest to the VPC1's keyboard action in a smaller package. The issue isn't weight, but rather space in my apartment. If I don't have to give up too much in keyboard feel, I'd prefer less bulk. A more svelte 88 keys would be great, and I'm not opposed to 73, 61 or maybe 49 keys.

If I go with a VPC1, I'm looking for a recommendation for a device or devices to optimise control of the BBC library. I've also started using Logic Sampler to make instruments/sounds from field recordings that I make. I have a Nectar Impact LX, mapped to Logic, but are there better options? I'm also interested in MPE, and I'm looking at MPE-oriented devices, but this is not a priority given limited MPE implementation.

More generally, are there any disadvantages, apart from bulk, if the keyboard and such functions as pitch and modulation control are in separate devices?

Thanks


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 18, 2020)

This is a pretty popular inexpensive midi controller and should do every thing you need.




__





nanoKONTROL2 - SLIM-LINE USB CONTROLLER | KORG (USA)


The nanoKontrol2 is Korg's compact USB control surface with eight channels dedicated to controlling your music software simply and intuitively. Click to learn more.




www.korg.com




As far as I'm aware there aren't any keyboards with weighted piano action that are smaller than the full 88 keys. I personally use a variety of Yamaha Weighted pIanos/Keyboards and they seem a bit cheeper than the Kawai, but that's just what I've been brought up on !


----------



## Rory (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks @GingerMaestro. Looks like a solid option. Just learned that the Korg nanoKontrol2, as well as the Akai MIDImix, can also be used to control my Sound Devices MixPre recorder/mixer. Potentially handy, although I normally use the MixPre in ways that would make a control surface a distraction.


----------



## Rory (Jun 18, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> I personally use a variety of Yamaha Weighted pIanos/Keyboards and they seem a bit cheeper than the Kawai, but that's just what I've been brought up on !



Sounds like you know the Yamaha line well. Which keyboard would you recommend?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 18, 2020)

The Roland FP10 is (I think) the most compact fully weighted 88-note keyboard available. No other controls though so you'd need something like a Nanokontrol or NI M32 as well. I love the action but YMMV.


----------



## Rory (Jun 18, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> The Roland FP10 is (I think) the most compact fully weighted 88-note keyboard available. No other controls though so you'd need something like a Nanokontrol or NI M32 as well. I love the action but YMMV.



Thanks. Looks like the FP line runs from US$500 to $2000. I run my sound through Focal monitors, so I could live without the speakers, but will check out the line and compare dimensions to the Kawai VPC1.


----------



## brek (Jun 18, 2020)

The Korg D1 is pretty svelte too, and will be shorter than the Roland. I'm currently re-working my set up with that. 
For all the extra MIDI stuff, I'm using:
Acorn Masterkey25 (for keyswitches, but also has a modwheel, 1 fader, and 4 knobs in a small package)
Nakedboards MIDI faders
iPad with TouchOSC for DAW control.


----------



## DerGeist (Jun 18, 2020)

Rory said:


> Thanks. Looks like the FP line runs from US$500 to $2000. I run my sound through Focal monitors, so I could live without the speakers, but will check out the line and compare dimensions to the Kawai VPC1.


I was looking at the FP line as well a year or so ago. I can confirm that they are are pretty small compared to the other offerings. Since you seem to plan to use a piano plugin for sounds it is worth noting that the FP-60 and FP-90 have the same mechanical parts. So if you stick to the plugin world you can get the cheaper model and not be missing much. I ended up with a Yamaha P515 in the end because I wanted the wooden keys and I like the Yamaha keyboards. The Roland FP series are really nice though.

I pair it with one of these for midi control: https://store.djtechtools.com/products/midi-fighter-twister


----------



## Rory (Jun 18, 2020)

DerGeist said:


> the FP-60 and FP-90 have the same mechanical parts. So if you stick to the plugin world you can get the cheaper model and not be missing much. I ended up with a Yamaha P515 in the end because I wanted the wooden keys and I like the Yamaha keyboards.
> 
> I pair it with one of these for midi control: https://store.djtechtools.com/products/midi-fighter-twister



[EDIT: See @DerGeist's correction in the post just below re FP mechanics/model numbers]

Thanks, very helpful to know about the FP mechanics. The FP-90 is US$2,000 and the FP-60 is $1,500. The Yamaha P-515 is also $1500. The Kawai VPC1 is $1850.

I don't need onboard sound or speakers, but it's probably not a reason to dismiss out of hand.

I'll do some research on the DJ TechTools MIDI Fighter Twister.


----------



## DerGeist (Jun 18, 2020)

Rory said:


> Thanks, very helpful to know about the FP mechanics. The FP-90 is US$2,000 and the FP-60 is $1,500. The Yamaha P-515 is also $1500. The Kawai VPC1 is $1850.
> 
> I don't need onboard sound or speakers, but it's probably not a reason to dismiss out of hand.
> 
> I'll do some research on the DJ TechTools MIDI Fighter Twister.


Quick correction. It is the FP30 and 60 are have the same keybeds. I think there is a difference when you go up to the 90.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 18, 2020)

Rory said:


> Thanks, very helpful to know about the FP mechanics. The FP-90 is US$2,000 and the FP-60 is $1,500. The Yamaha P-515 is also $1500. The Kawai VPC1 is $1850.
> 
> I don't need onboard sound or speakers, but it's probably not a reason to dismiss out of hand.
> 
> I'll do some research on the DJ TechTools MIDI Fighter Twister.


The FP10 has exactly the same action as the Fp60! (I don't use the onboard sound or speakers either but it's incredible bang for the buck just as a controller.)


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 18, 2020)

Rory said:


> Sounds like you know the Yamaha line well. Which keyboard would you recommend?


I have a Yamaha clavinova, grand piano with the diskclavier midi thing on it, so you can play the piano into your daw and a P45 that is smaller so I can tour it..


----------



## Rory (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm looking into using Monogram Creative Console as my MIDI controller. It's the successor to Palette Gear, and is shipping next month. It's basically Palette version 2. Christian Henson is apparently still using the original Palette Gear. Judging from the video that he made about it in 2017, one of his considerations, like mine, is that Monogram/Palette can also be used for video and photo editing. Is anyone using Palette Gear? Thoughts?

This is the Monogram web site: https://monogramcc.com

Here's Henson's 2017 video about Palette Gear:


----------



## Rory (Jun 19, 2020)

DerGeist said:


> Quick correction. It is the FP30 and 60 are have the same keybeds. I think there is a difference when you go up to the 90.



There's an interesting discussion about how the Roland FP-90 action differs from the action in other FP series keyboards at 09:06 of this video. The FP-60 is US$1,500. The FP-90, which unlike the FP-60 includes a triple pedal, is $2,000. The person who made the video corrected an error in one of the slides - both keyboards have three sensors, although the FP-90 has an additional optical sensor:


----------

